# hymer electric step problem



## coolasluck (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all i have a hymer b544 with an electric step that has stopped working,the hymer is 1992.
I have discovered that by connecting the swich wires directly to a battery that the step works perfectly(i had prior to fault finding took the motor off the step and given a good clean!)So the problem seems to be from the main power to the switch,on checking this the current is registering as bad on my circuit tester.
Does anyone know of where the main power leads go to as i have no information and dont fancy riping the hymer apart to look for the electrics.Help is appreciated!
coolasluck is online now Report Post   	Edit/Delete Message


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Mar 10, 2011)

coolasluck said:


> Hi all i have a hymer b544 with an electric step that has stopped working,the hymer is 1992.
> I have discovered that by connecting the swich wires directly to a battery that the step works perfectly(i had prior to fault finding took the motor off the step and given a good clean!)So the problem seems to be from the main power to the switch,on checking this the current is registering as bad on my circuit tester.
> Does anyone know of where the main power leads go to as i have no information and dont fancy riping the hymer apart to look for the electrics.Help is appreciated!
> coolasluck is online now Report Post   	Edit/Delete Message



Hymers use an Elektroblock which is often in the footwell of hymers opposite to the cab door. There is a fuse dedicated for the step in it. If you have a manual for the elektroblock or perhaps a manual for your hymer they might have a reference for it.
Hope this helps,
Wanderer


----------



## maingate (Mar 10, 2011)

Some vans have the power supply linked with the ignition, so that when you switch on, the step retracts. I have a warning light to tell me the step is still down. In other words, the power may come from the van battery.


----------



## coolasluck (Mar 10, 2011)

maingate said:


> Some vans have the power supply linked with the ignition, so that when you switch on, the step retracts. I have a warning light to tell me the step is still down. In other words, the power may come from the van battery.


 

Hi Jim our step works without the need for the ignition.Could it still work off? the starter battery?
I think i may have to have a rummage in the drivers side foot well tommorow.


----------



## coolasluck (Mar 10, 2011)

The Grand Wanderer said:


> Hymers use an Elektroblock which is often in the footwell of hymers opposite to the cab door. There is a fuse dedicated for the step in it. If you have a manual for the elektroblock or perhaps a manual for your hymer they might have a reference for it.
> Hope this helps,
> Wanderer


 


Thanks wanderer alas i dont have a manual for anything really ,just a download from hymer where the electrical diagram is pretty unreadable.


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 10, 2011)

maingate said:


> Some vans have the power supply linked with the ignition, so that when you switch on, the step retracts. I have a warning light to tell me the step is still down. In other words, the power may come from the van battery.


 
I'm with Maingate, as my steps retract when I turn the Ignition on. When my Igniion is not on, I am able to put the steps down and retract them from a switch at the entrance of the main door. it works of the electric Block. Perhaps others makes have different systems.


----------



## maingate (Mar 10, 2011)

According to my wiring diagram (which might not be any good for your van), Mike is correct about a fuse on the Electrobloc. There is a 25 amp fuse for mine (on block number 4) if you have an EBL99. Check them all anyway.


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Mar 11, 2011)

*Electric step*

Hymers, Pilote, Frankia, Ardia and Burstner, and possibly others,  being continental use a Schaudt Elektroblock. 
This bit of kit contains all fuses for the habitation side of the motorhome as well as the battery charger when plugged into the mains and all the split relays that operate, when the engine is running, the step, refridgerator and leisure battery/ies charging.  

Schaudt are very good at sending Manuals in PDF format out by email upon request. Just follow this link Schaudt GmbH: Kontakt and using english make your request.

Coolasluck Your Elektroblock may be in one of the lockers just below cab windows on the right hand side
Regards,
Wanderer


----------



## coolasluck (Mar 11, 2011)

I shall be checking the cab after my breakfast this afternoon!!!
I do not think it is a fuse as i am getting a bad power (from tester) to the switch so there is some power there i am more likely to feel it could be a bad connection.


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Mar 11, 2011)

coolasluck said:


> I shall be checking the cab after my breakfast this afternoon!!!
> I do not think it is a fuse as i am getting a bad power (from tester) to the switch so there is some power there i am more likely to feel it could be a bad connection.



Define bad power?

Fuses can become tarnished over time and taking them out cleaning and replacing them can clear the trouble as can removing the plugs one at a time from the elektroblock and replacing them.

Good luck
Wanderer


----------



## coolasluck (Mar 11, 2011)

Forgive me,my tester is only a cheapo b and q cheapie of the variety where the needle goes from a range of red to green red being bad and green being excellant.
The needle is registering some power but is just not enough power to be in the green.
I would agree with what you say about a dirty fuse,though.The main power to the switch goes from  the underside of the fridge


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Mar 12, 2011)

coolasluck said:


> Forgive me,my tester is only a cheapo b and q cheapie of the variety where the needle goes from a range of red to green red being bad and green being excellant.
> The needle is registering some power but is just not enough power to be in the green.
> I would agree with what you say about a dirty fuse,though.The main power to the switch goes from  the underside of the fridge



Invest in a multimeter, cost £6.99 approx and keep in van.http://www.maplin.co.uk/domestic-multimeter-37279:cool::cool::cool:

Check voltage at battery, is reading better than at step switch? if so resistance is your problem caused by bad/corroded conections.

Although wire goes under fridge it will be a stand alone wire just using the same cable routing back to the Elektroblock.

Wanderer


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Mar 12, 2011)

coolasluck said:


> Forgive me,my tester is only a cheapo b and q cheapie of the variety where the needle goes from a range of red to green red being bad and green being excellant.
> The needle is registering some power but is just not enough power to be in the green.
> I would agree with what you say about a dirty fuse,though.The main power to the switch goes from  the underside of the fridge



Invest in a multimeter, cost £6.99 approx and keep in van Domestic Multimeter : Multimeters : Maplin 
Check voltage at battery, is reading better than at step switch? if so resistance is your problem caused by bad/corroded conections.

Although wire goes under fridge it will be a stand alone wire just using the same cable routing back to the Elektroblock.

Wanderer


----------



## coolasluck (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes i believe you are right about the electroblock,as i have tested the battery which is charged full and good i tend to agree with what you are saying,all i need though is some spare time
When i looked under the fridge externally the wiring all runs to a point where it dissapears inside a box section on the chassis,it  then dissapears so i think i shall have to have a good rummage after my hols
Thanks Grand Wanderer for taking the time.


----------

